# Hello! :) Newbie here!



## svcaraher

Hello! :) My name is Shelby, I'm 21 years old, and my husband and I will be starting TTC in 2 weeks (getting my Nexplanon implant removed on the 19th - eeek!) We have been together for 3 years, and married for a year and 4 months. This will be baby #1, and first grandbaby and great grandbaby!

Excited to meet some people on here going through something similar, and to have a place to talk about all things baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump and good luck TTC! :)


----------



## svcaraher

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump and good luck TTC! :)

Thank you! :)


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome! Good luck with TTC. :flower:


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Shelby

Welcome to BabyandBump 

<3


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------

